# NEW FORMAT FOR THE FE EXAMS COMING IN APRIL 2014



## civilized_naah (Sep 29, 2013)

*NEW FORMAT FOR THE FE EXAMS COMING IN APRIL 2014*

As you may know, the FE exam is changing dramatically in 2014. The new format, to be delivered via CBT (computer based testing), will become the norm in 2014. The last paper-based exam will be the upcoming October 2013 exam.

No more waiting for the exam twice a year. Beginning in January 2014, the FE and FS will be administered during four testing windows throughout the year: January–February, April–May, July–August, and October–November. Registration will be open year-round.

What this means is that you will be able to schedule your exam on the date and time of your choice during each testing window. You will first select your location, and then you’ll choose from the available time slots. During the month between testing windows, no time slots will be available. Thus, there will be no testing during Solstice and Equinox months. Hmmm, I wonder why?

*DR. INDRANIL GOSWAMI’S REVIEW COURSE FOR THE FE-CIVIL EXAM*

Dr. Indranil Goswami has taught review courses geared towards the General FE exam as well as the Civil PE exam for over a decade. He has written several books based on these experiences:

1. A chapter on Surveying in the FE Civil Discipline Review book, published by Kaplan AEC Publishing.

2. The All In One Guide for the Civil PE exam, currently in 2nd edition, by McGraw Hill. Publishers.

3. The All In One Practice Exams book for the Civil PE exam, by McGraw Hill Publishers.

*SYLLABUS OF THE NEW CIVIL EXAM*

The syllabus for the new FE CIVIL exam is vastly different from the one you would have taken if you took the paper test (last one this October). In fact, the changes are quite favorable to Civil Engineers. No more Chemistry, Electrical Circuits or Thermodynamics (these three topics would have been 12.5% of your total points if you took the GENERAL AM + CIVIL PM approach, and a whopping 26% of your total points if you took the GENERAL AM + GENERAL PM approach). Instead, the new syllabus focuses more on the subject areas that directly support the field of Civil Engineering, thus bringing it more in line with the Civil PE exam, albeit on a simpler level.

*THE TEST*

The test will now be 6 hours long (instead of 8 hours), with approximately 5 hours and 20 minutes available for actual test (the rest of the time is for a tutorial, a break and a follow-up survey). In those 320 minutes, you will be expected to answer 110 questions. In the past, AM questions were of the 2 minute variety and PM questions were of the 4 minute variety. Now, you have about 3 minutes per question. So, the average pace of the exam is about the same. The candidate can choose when to take the break – i.e. after answering 55 questions and reviewing and submitting the answers, the candidate can take the break, even if only 1:20 has elapsed. This will mean they will have the remaining 4 hours to answer the remaining 55 questions.

*Dr. Indranil Goswami’s background in FE and PE review*

Dr. Goswami’s PE (Civil) review course has been very successful over the past decade. The candidates’ pass rate is significantly higher than national rates, for both first-timers as well as for repeat takers. Since the new FE (Civil) exam places a great deal of emphasis on ‘Civil-oriented’ topics and de-emphasizes Chemistry, Electrical Circuits or Thermodynamics, the redesigned FE review course offers a much more focused review of topics than would have been possible before (a total review for the previous GENERAL AM + CIVIL PM exam would have required at least a 60-hour review course.

*SCHEDULE FOR THE NEW FE-CIVIL COURSE*

Starting February 1 (Saturday), the completely overhauled FE Review course will be taught for the first time, via online webinars. The class will be held over 10 Saturdays (10 AM – 2 PM). Lectures will be recorded and archived for unlimited viewing.

A free informational webinar about the changes to the new FE exam and the structure of the proposed FE Civil review course will be conducted on Saturday November 2, 2013. To be included in the roster of the free webinar, send an email to Dr. Goswami at [email protected]

*COST*

The cost for the 40 hour course will be $550. If you enroll prior to December 1, 2013, you are entitled to a $100 discount from this course fee. To find out more details about the course, write to Dr. Goswami at [email protected]


----------

